# Relocation expenses for new expats



## aamert (Feb 18, 2009)

Does companies typically pay for relocation/moving expenses when they hire someone? 
And the same about the air ticket for coming out the first time?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There is no set rule and the packages that people are offered vary depending on whether they are employed locally, their industry, experience and salary.

If someone is being taken on from overseas, then I would expect airfares to be paid and a relocation allowance requested. What you get will depend on how much the employer wants/needs you.


-


----------

